# Asurman: Hand of Asuryan



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

New first edition novel coming in June. 




> *THE STORY*
> The Phoenix Lords are demigods of battle, warriors whose legends span the stars. They are embodiments of the warrior nature of the eldar, and each walks his own path. The first, and greatest, is Asurmen, the Hand of Asuryan. Since he led his people from destruction at the time of the Fall, he has guided his children, the Dire Avengers, in defending the remnants of the eldar as they plan their rise back to galactic dominance. A superlative warrior and peerless leader, Asurmen is one of the greatest hopes of the eldar race.
> 
> *ABOUT THIS BOOK*
> Asurman: Hand of Asuryan First Edition will be exclusively available from blacklibrary.com this June. To be amongst the first to know when it goes on sale, set your reminder today.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess this means the days of Black Library novels being 300-400 pages are done. Since, you know, every 40k novel released this year that is actually new has been 240 pages.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Or as I wrote in the other thread for Lemartes, they consider anything over 80.000 words to be a novel.

Not rushing to buy this one, unless i see a big page count to be worth the expense for a first edition. I dont trust them.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, definitely wait for the page count.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I guess this means the days of Black Library novels being 300-400 pages are done. Since, you know, every novel released this year that is actually new has been 240 pages.
> 
> 
> LotN



Really? That does get me worried.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Well the latest Fantasy novels (Lord of the End Times, Lord of Chaos etc.) are still 400+ pages. Maybe they are just testing a new format? 

I'm ok with it for now, at least the price is decent for BL Limited/First Edition standards.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well the problem is when you cant trust the novel definition to be a large read, but closer to novella size in truth.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> I guess this means the days of Black Library novels being 300-400 pages are done. Since, you know, every 40k novel released this year that is actually new has been 240 pages.
> 
> 
> LotN


Um, I hate to break it to you, but assuming that the First Edition is the same size(page dimensions) and font size, it will be 384 pages(plus whatever extras they have thrown into the FE). According to the standard release on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Asurmen-Hand-Asuryan-Phoenix-Lords/dp/1849708975/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429816738&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Asurman%3A+Hand+of+Asuryan


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

This synopsis doesn't say much about the plot, does it ? I'm not really a fan of Gav Thorpe, but eldar fan in me wants to read this. I'll wait until reviews are on the forums.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'm torn.
I didn't like the 'path of' series but phoenix lords are some of my favourite characters on the tt so...
Aargh.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Um, I hate to break it to you, but assuming that the First Edition is the same size(page dimensions) and font size, it will be 384 pages(plus whatever extras they have thrown into the FE).


It isn't 384 pages, you can tell that instantly. First off it's the exact same price as Adeptus Mechanicus: Skitarius, which is 224 pages long. Second it doesn't have the slight curve to it's spine that the Horus Heresy books and 40k hardbacks that are just as long have. Third, it's image looks to be the same format as Skitarius and Kharn which are both 224 pages.

Besides, if it's 384 pages then why isn't it £40 like Talon of Horus and Rebirth were? They were First Editions of that page length and they cost more than Asurmen does.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Good catch there, will defo be passing on this one. Waiting for ebook version.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Good catch there, will defo be passing on this one. Waiting for ebook version.


I'll wait for the regular version. Will definitely get the book, and I am still excited about it, but not enough to buy a First Edition version. Especially since Skitarius was disappointing as a First Edition, the interior art was not new (just ripped right from the Skitarii Codex) or very good (just weapons and a picture of a Ruststalker).

I can't imagine Asurmen will be any better as a First Edition. Now Talon of Horus and Rebirth, their art and covers were WORTH the extra money.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Legion is a first edition ill buy asap, considering how excellent the Talon of Horus was.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Black Legion is a first edition ill buy asap, considering how excellent the Talon of Horus was.


Oh most definitely. Even if the entire series was First Edition and cost £40 a book, and remembering that ADB has said it is a long-running series ala Gaunt's Ghosts, I would still consider every penny of what would be hundreds of pounds well spent.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> It isn't 384 pages, you can tell that instantly. First off it's the exact same price as Adeptus Mechanicus: Skitarius, which is 224 pages long. Second it doesn't have the slight curve to it's spine that the Horus Heresy books and 40k hardbacks that are just as long have. Third, it's image looks to be the same format as Skitarius and Kharn which are both 224 pages.
> 
> Besides, if it's 384 pages then why isn't it £40 like Talon of Horus and Rebirth were? They were First Editions of that page length and they cost more than Asurmen does.
> 
> ...


Questioning BL prices isn't my deal, the amazon page count says 384 pages.
But whatever man, do your thing.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well the problem is when you cant trust the novel definition to be a large read, but closer to novella size in truth.


Oh I agree with that, they should absolutely add a page count if the size of their novels vary so much.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some answered questions about Asurmen and the Phoenix Lords series from the man himself;



Dennis the Hamster said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of Asurmen, I actually do have a question or two;
> ...


Page length, disappointing. Shared series, interesting. I find myself hoping that Rob Sanders and Andy Chambers take a Lord of their own (Maybe Baharroth for Sanders and Karandras for Chambers), hell maybe ADB will write the Jain Zar novel. He did her so well in _Void Stalker_.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup, definitely not worth the expense for a first edition.


----------

